# Cyrillic

## misterxx

Привет форумчане,

у меня вопрос: у меня стоит регионал german. Все на кирилице названные названия файлов я читать не могу  :Sad:  Например если что с инета скачал, а прочесть насвание файла не можешь.

Как мне этот недостаток исправить ? Так чтобы стандартный язык оболочки не попортить ? Типа-того как это WinXP делает.

заранее благодарен.

пока Олег

----------

## viy

Что значит "регионал german"? Что `locale` говорит?

Сдается, что у тебя ISO-8859-1, de_DE. Если так, то сохранить локалку и видеть имена файлов на русском --- не реально.

Есть 2 пути:

- переименовывать файлы руками в translit;

- переводить систему в UTF-8.

Во втором случае, тебя спасет программка convmv (есть в portage), которая перекодирует названия файлов.

----------

## misterxx

спасибо за ответ !

 *viy wrote:*   

> Сдается, что у тебя ISO-8859-1, de_DE. 

 

да факт, так оно и есть.

 *viy wrote:*   

> - переводить систему в UTF-8.
> 
> Во втором случае, тебя спасет программка convmv (есть в portage), которая перекодирует названия файлов.

 

в этом случее будет все файлы перекодированы ? а если я запишу после что-то на какой либо хранитель информации и дам другому, он сможет это использовать ?

Как же это у WinXP возможно ? Или там вся система на UTF-8 ?

----------

## viy

Перевод на UTF-8 --- просто настройка многих (всех, если все поддерживают) программ на работу с мульти-байтовыми строками. При этом ничего само не перекодируется.

Если ты куда-нить перепишешь, и дашь кому-нить, то все увидят в точности то, что было у тебя. Не пробовал писать utf-8 названные файлы на iso9660 (cd диски), но думаю, что можно это сделать корректно.

Про утилиту --- все или не все, зависит только от тебя, как запустишь  :Wink: 

winnt (w2k, wxp) используют utf-8.

----------

## misterxx

 *viy wrote:*   

> Перевод на UTF-8 --- просто настройка многих (всех, если все поддерживают) программ на работу с мульти-байтовыми строками. При этом ничего само не перекодируется.

 

на форуме покапался. Многие не рекомендую ставить UTF-8. Zitat: "Поддержка UTF-8 реально хромает на все ноги. Программ поддерживающих UTF-8 можно пересчитать по пальцам."

даже не знаю что и делать  :Smile:  а волокиты много с этим ? и могут быть плохие последствия, если сначала туда, а потом обратно  :Smile:  ?

----------

## ManJak

 *misterxx wrote:*   

>  *viy wrote:*   Перевод на UTF-8 --- просто настройка многих (всех, если все поддерживают) программ на работу с мульти-байтовыми строками. При этом ничего само не перекодируется. 
> 
> на форуме покапался. Многие не рекомендую ставить UTF-8. Zitat: "Поддержка UTF-8 реально хромает на все ноги. Программ поддерживающих UTF-8 можно пересчитать по пальцам."
> 
> даже не знаю что и делать  а волокиты много с этим ? и могут быть плохие последствия, если сначала туда, а потом обратно  ?

 

Да, особо не заметно хромания,

я год уж как его не замечаю, еще до Дженты,

с ней пришлось повозится, но остановился на 

LANG=en_US.UTF-8 (чтоб консоль не трогать)

ну, ест-но nls и поддержку языков в ядро,

deflocale --noarch..., где-то на wiki было толковое руководство,

консоль не трогал, за ненадобностью.

----------

## viy

 *misterxx wrote:*   

> на форуме покапался. Многие не рекомендую ставить UTF-8. Zitat: "Поддержка UTF-8 реально хромает на все ноги. Программ поддерживающих UTF-8 можно пересчитать по пальцам."

 

Врут. Все, чем я пользуюсь, замечательно UTF-8 тянет: mutt, vim, gtk-2, firefox, та же консоль. И как это все "реально хромает" --- я не вижу и даже не догадываюсь.

 *misterxx wrote:*   

> даже не знаю что и делать  а волокиты много с этим ?

 

Нет. В скриптах для пользователя или, если хочешь, для всей системы указываешь LANG=ru_RU.UTF-8 (или de_DE.UTF-8, или en_US.UTF-8 --- по желанию) --- и все  :Wink: 

А дальше --- часть программ сами начнут работать вообще без вмешательства, части надо будет что-то доп. сказать. Поставить шрифтов нормальных. Почитать этот мануал.

 *misterxx wrote:*   

> и могут быть плохие последствия, если сначала туда, а потом обратно  ?

 

Нет. Локалка определяет только то, как информация тебе представляется, не трогая ее саму. Как я говорил, все равно придется руками файлы переименовывать, какие-то тексты конвертить...

Но это все фигня, главное, что удобно и просто будешь читать/писать на N языков, а не на max. 2.

----------

## misterxx

опять я  :Smile: 

да поставил, огромное спасибо за советы и поддержку. Всё работает как и мне хотелось.

Единственная прога, которая у меня utf8 не тянет - это мой фтп-клиент gftp. Очень жаль он мне нравился, так как порстой и удобный. Кто какой другой посоветовать может ? Анологичный этому, должен иметь необходимое и не кисло выглядеть  :Smile: 

----------

## viy

Тут я помочь не могу --- я предпочитаю консольные проги, вроде старого доброго ftp... mutt для почты...

----------

## ZByte

 *misterxx wrote:*   

> Единственная прога, которая у меня utf8 не тянет - это мой фтп-клиент gftp. Очень жаль он мне нравился, так как порстой и удобный. Кто какой другой посоветовать может ? Анологичный этому, должен иметь необходимое и не кисло выглядеть 

 

Тут дело не в utf8, сам то gftp utf8 знает и понимает, а всё дело волшебных пузырьках  :Wink: 

Исторически так сложилось, что для русских имён на ftp серверах используется koi8-r, есть предположения, что сейчас ситуация меняется, но так как не было нужды поднимать сервак, то ничего определённого сказать не могу. 

Итак: на сервере у нас koi8-r, система у нас на utf8 и gftp  как программа написанная не русскими программерами предполагает, что на серваке используется таже локаль, что и установлена в системе и, как следствие всего этого, что имена файлов, становятся не читабельными. Выбрать кодировку gftp не позволяет.

В своё время перепробовал практически все ftp клиенты (кроме KDE`шных), кодировку даёт выбирать только lftp, но он для меня не очень удобный.

Может я, конечно, слегка заблуждаюсь по поводу сути проблемы, но по моему всё именно так.

----------

## misterxx

 *ZByte wrote:*   

> Выбрать кодировку gftp не позволяет.
> 
> В своё время перепробовал практически все ftp клиенты (кроме KDE`шных), кодировку даёт выбирать только lftp, но он для меня не очень удобный.

 

спасибо за информацию. Да lftp действительно не удобный  :Sad:  в этом случае как говорится: "будем искать"  :Smile: 

у меня тут другое заметилось, после перехода на уникод:

1. мой kmail при считывании сигнатуры с файла непропечатывает немецкую букву "?". Станно  :Sad:  если я её в ручнуь с клавы ввожу, она кажет как надо. хм.

2. при открытии файлов в конзоле, пишется следуещее:

```
acer@oleg $ nedit signatur_kmail.txt 

 UTF8 locale not supported.
```

прошу о помощи. уже всё что знал перепробывал  :Sad: 

----------

## ManJak

 *misterxx wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 2. при открытии файлов в конзоле, пишется следуещее:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

А есть в /etc/make.conf

USE="... nls unicode ..."

Я б еще в ядро впихнул (точнее я-то впиханул), чтоб с ФС траблов избежать:

CONFIG_SMB_NLS=y

CONFIG_NLS=y

CONFIG_NLS_DEFAULT="utf8"

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_437=y

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_866=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1251=m

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_1=y

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_5=m

CONFIG_NLS_KOI8_R=m

CONFIG_NLS_UTF8=m

Естественно, с поправками на языки =)

и deflocale

----------

## viy

 *misterxx wrote:*   

> 1. мой kmail при считывании сигнатуры с файла непропечатывает немецкую букву "?". Станно  если я её в ручнуь с клавы ввожу, она кажет как надо. хм.

 

Когда вручную, то ты вводишь и kmail показывает utf-8. А в файле сохранилась de_DE, 1-байтовая. Надо перекодировать (iconv -f de_DE -t utf-8 signature.old > signature.new, man iconv, возможно, ошибся в названии твоей старой локалки). 

 *misterxx wrote:*   

> 2. при открытии файлов в конзоле, пишется следуещее:
> 
> ```
> acer@oleg $ nedit signatur_kmail.txt 
> 
> ...

 

В консоли какой? KDE'шной?

В любом случае, надо использовать программы, которые умеют с UTF-8 работать. Про nedit не скажу, не знаю. Возможно, тебе поможет его пересборка, возможно --- надо искать новый редактор.

Я vim использую.

----------

## misterxx

 *ManJak wrote:*   

> 
> 
> А есть в /etc/make.conf
> 
> USE="... nls unicode ..."
> ...

 

спасибо за совет, но это всё у меня тоже выставленно.

 *Quote:*   

> Когда вручную, то ты вводишь и kmail показывает utf-8. А в файле сохранилась de_DE, 1-байтовая. Надо перекодировать (iconv -f de_DE -t utf-8 signature.old > signature.new, man iconv, возможно, ошибся в названии твоей старой локалки). 

 

не помогло  :Sad:  я так же попробовал новый файл создать, но это тоже не помогло.

 *Quote:*   

> В консоли какой? KDE'шной? 

 

в bash конзоли под KDE.

 *Quote:*   

> В любом случае, надо использовать программы, которые умеют с UTF-8 работать. Про nedit не скажу, не знаю. Возможно, тебе поможет его пересборка, возможно --- надо искать новый редактор. 
> 
> 

 

да действительно пересборкa помогла. Теперь требуется пересборка чего-то ещё: 

```
acer@oleg $ nedit

locale not supported by Xlib, locale set to C

```

такое же пищется при запуске kwrite. но не могу понять какой пакет тут пересборки требует. emerge -s xlib мне не попогло в решении этого вопроса.

----------

## viy

 *misterxx wrote:*   

>  *viy wrote:*   Когда вручную, то ты вводишь и kmail показывает utf-8. А в файле сохранилась de_DE, 1-байтовая. Надо перекодировать (iconv -f de_DE -t utf-8 signature.old > signature.new, man iconv, возможно, ошибся в названии твоей старой локалки).  
> 
> не помогло  я так же попробовал новый файл создать, но это тоже не помогло.

 

Хм... странно, больше ничего не посоветую, не работаю с kde.

 *misterxx wrote:*   

>  *viy wrote:*   В любом случае, надо использовать программы, которые умеют с UTF-8 работать. Про nedit не скажу, не знаю. Возможно, тебе поможет его пересборка, возможно --- надо искать новый редактор. 
> 
>  
> 
> да действительно пересборкa помогла. Теперь требуется пересборка чего-то ещё: 
> ...

 

Надо xfree или xorg-x11 пересобирать, зависит от того, что ты используешь  :Sad: 

Очень часто я жалею, что в Gentoo многие пакеты на компоненты не разделены, вроде сервер+клиент+библиотеки.

----------

## devil_ua

 *misterxx wrote:*   

> 
> 
> спасибо за совет, но это всё у меня тоже выставленно.
> 
>  *Quote:*   Когда вручную, то ты вводишь и kmail показывает utf-8. А в файле сохранилась de_DE, 1-байтовая. Надо перекодировать (iconv -f de_DE -t utf-8 signature.old > signature.new, man iconv, возможно, ошибся в названии твоей старой локалки).  
> ...

 

а в КДЕ ты случайно не выставлял дефолтовую кодировку?

дело в том что кде внутри себя все перекодирует из юникода в настроеную по умолчанию кодировку

почитай всетаки gentoo utf8 way

если что-то тебе нужно особенное мыль на devil@gentoo-wiki.com

постараюсь помочь  :Wink: 

----------

## misterxx

 *devil_ua wrote:*   

> а в КДЕ ты случайно не выставлял дефолтовую кодировку?
> 
> дело в том что кде внутри себя все перекодирует из юникода в настроеную по умолчанию кодировку
> 
> почитай всетаки gentoo utf8 way
> ...

 

в /etc/rc.conf у меня:

```
KEYMAP="de-latin1"

UNICODE="yes"

CONSOLEFONT="default8x16"

CONSOLETRANSLATION="8859-1_to_uni"

```

в /etc/make.conf у меня:

```
LINGUAS="de"

LANGUAGE="49"

LANG="de_DE@euro"
```

----------

## misterxx

 *viy wrote:*   

>  *misterxx wrote:*   да действительно пересборкa помогла. Теперь требуется пересборка чего-то ещё: 
> 
> ```
> acer@oleg $ nedit
> 
> ...

 

У меня xorg. Пересобрал его но по данной проблемме это никого толку не принесло. Видно тут надо что-то другое пересобрать  :Smile: , вот тольбы знать что ? Есть идеи ?

----------

## viy

Ну, смотря как пересобрал. Запость `emerge -pv xorg-x11`.

----------

## misterxx

```
acer@root # emerge -pv xorg-x11

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies   ...done!

[ebuild   R   ] x11-base/xorg-x11-6.7.0-r3  -3dfx -3dnow -cjk -debug -dlloader -doc +ipv6 +mmx +nls +pam -sdk +sse -static 0 kB

Total size of downloads: 0 kB

```

странно тут мне то что, я не вижу +unicode. Но хоть +nls тут.  :Smile: 

моя make.conf:

```
CFLAGS="-O2 -march=pentium4 -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

USE="mmx sse -gnome - gtk qt kde usb nptl cups dvd oo-kde alsa gd opengl unicode nls"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY=/usr/local/portage

...

```

----------

## devil_ua

 *misterxx wrote:*   

>  *devil_ua wrote:*   а в КДЕ ты случайно не выставлял дефолтовую кодировку?
> 
> дело в том что кде внутри себя все перекодирует из юникода в настроеную по умолчанию кодировку
> 
> почитай всетаки gentoo utf8 way
> ...

 

сделай вот что:

```

devil@gentoo ~ $ locale -a | grep de_DE

de_DE

de_DE@euro

de_DE.utf8

```

----------

## misterxx

 *devil_ua wrote:*   

> 
> 
> сделай вот что:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

сделал :

```

acer@oleg $ locale -a | grep de_DE

de_DE

de_DE@euro

de_DE.iso88591

de_DE.iso885915@euro

de_DE.utf8
```

хм, у меня тут и iso вылазят. Вопрос в том мешают ли они ? Если да то как мне их удалить.

----------

## misterxx

 *misterxx wrote:*   

> хм, у меня тут и iso вылазят. Вопрос в том мешают ли они ? Если да то как мне их удалить.

 

да но это по моему не страшно. главное что тут не отсутствуют:

```
de_DE 

de_DE@euro 

de_DE.utf8
```

но етим проблема не решена  :Sad:  есть у кого ещё идеи ?

----------

## misterxx

у меня система сейчас на utf8. (как уже и выше сказано)

Некоторые знаки в konqueror или в kmail не пропечатываются правильно. Думаю связано с о шрифтом. Кто подскажет какой шрифт для utf8 выставить чтобы все знаки катили ?

----------

## viy

 *misterxx wrote:*   

> Некоторые знаки в konqueror или в kmail не пропечатываются правильно. Думаю связано с о шрифтом. Кто подскажет какой шрифт для utf8 выставить чтобы все знаки катили ?

 

konqueror и kmail используют нужные шрифты и так, если у тебя локаль настроена корректно. Думаю, что дело не в шрифтах, а в самом тексте.

Мне кажется, что ты не видишь символы из немецкой ISO кодировки (умляуты вроде звались). Чтобы все стало показываться нормально в utf-8, тебе тексты/файлы надо перекодировать из ISO в UTF8. Используй iconv.

----------

## misterxx

 *viy wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Мне кажется, что ты не видишь символы из немецкой ISO кодировки (умляуты вроде звались). Чтобы все стало показываться нормально в utf-8, тебе тексты/файлы надо перекодировать из ISO в UTF8. Используй iconv.

 

да но и не только умляуты (ты правильно заметил  :Smile:  ), но и другие разные симболы тима номер и т.д.

но в принципе речь идёт не о моих файлах, с ними всё ок. А например на некоторых (не на всех) страницах эти знаки не пропечатываются, я вижу только пустые квадратики. Та же история с некоторыми майлами в kmail.

----------

## misterxx

нет оказывается не только умляуты.

вот например сообщения с форума приходят у них в "поводе" русские буквы тоже квадраты. А содержание кажет нормально.

в чём же дело ?

----------

## viy

Какие шрифты у тебя стоят? У меня вот такие:

```
media-fonts/cronyx-fonts-2.3.1-r1

media-fonts/artwiz-fonts-2.4

media-fonts/urw-fonts-2.1-r2

media-fonts/unifont-1.0-r2

media-fonts/ttf-bitstream-vera-1.10-r2

media-fonts/freefonts-0.10-r2

media-fonts/sharefonts-0.10-r3

media-fonts/gnu-gs-fonts-std-8.11

media-fonts/terminus-font-4.07

media-fonts/corefonts-1-r2

media-fonts/intlfonts-1.2.1
```

Да, было бы здорово, если бы ты сделал снимок экрана и выложил его где-нить, а сюда ссылку запостил.

----------

## misterxx

 *viy wrote:*   

> Да, было бы здорово, если бы ты сделал снимок экрана и выложил его где-нить, а сюда ссылку запостил.

 

поставил пару твоих шрифтов (cronyx-fonts, freefonts, terminus-font, unifont) но не помогло.

выложи скрины как просили: http://www.uni-koblenz.de/~misterxx/Kodierung/

kmail: где темы сообщений, в самом верхнем должно быть XMMS и UTF-8. но так же в некоторых и умляуты не видно. Ну а есть и такие в которых всё видно. (Наверное это зависит от кодировки в которой отправлена майл. Но раньше пока на юникод не перешёл у меня тут всё показылалось хорошо)

koqueror: тут на пример не пропечатывается знак номер. До юникода он катил нормально.

----------

## viy

kmail: это письма от phpBB, известный глюканат! У меня сейчас под рукой примеров нет, но была там фишка, что заголовки письма ставят одни, а кодировка содержимого --- другая. Так что это проблема не kmail, а письма некорректно составлены. Если kmail позволяет физически редактировать содержимое письма, то попробуй сам подобрать/определить корректныую кодировку письма и прописать ее в заголовках.

konqueror: я опять склоняюсь к мысли, что это не у тебя проблема. Я часто вижу страницы, на которых некоторые знаки (вроде твоего "номер") не отображаются как следует.

xmms: дело наверно в качестве NLS-перевода. Я уже встречал пакеты, в которых была некорректно сделана поддержка русского, а именно кодировки перепутали. Может и тут что-то подобное. Поищи на немецких форумах, не только на gentoo'вских.

Резюме --- utf8 у тебя работает нормально, проблемы с корявостью рук отдельных индивидуумов, обитающих в сети  :Wink: 

----------

## misterxx

 *viy wrote:*   

> kmail: это письма от phpBB, известный глюканат! У меня сейчас под рукой примеров нет, но была там фишка, что заголовки письма ставят одни, а кодировка содержимого --- другая. Так что это проблема не kmail, а письма некорректно составлены. Если kmail позволяет физически редактировать содержимое письма, то попробуй сам подобрать/определить корректныую кодировку письма и прописать ее в заголовках.
> 
> 

 

Да точно ты прав. Само письмо закодированно на koi8-r а в параметре стоит charset=iso-8859-1. Вот kmail в нетой кодировке кажет. Где кодировку самого сообщения менять я нашёл, ну а кодировку для заголовков по-моему там менят в ручную нельзя, по крайней мере я не нашёл где. Да и не страшно.

 *viy wrote:*   

> 
> 
> konqueror: я опять склоняюсь к мысли, что это не у тебя проблема. Я часто вижу страницы, на которых некоторые знаки (вроде твоего "номер") не отображаются как следует.
> 
> 

 

Да я тоже этого мнения, что HTML не коректный. Но почему же раньше на iso-8859-1 они у меня отображались. Неужели эти знаки есть в iso-8859-1 но отсутствуют в UTF-8 ?

 *viy wrote:*   

> 
> 
> xmms: дело наверно в качестве NLS-перевода. Я уже встречал пакеты, в которых была некорректно сделана поддержка русского, а именно кодировки перепутали. Может и тут что-то подобное. Поищи на немецких форумах, не только на gentoo'вских.
> 
> 

 

да, пересобрал xmms с USE="-nls" и всё катит ! мерси !

 *viy wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Резюме --- utf8 у тебя работает нормально, проблемы с корявостью рук отдельных индивидуумов, обитающих в сети 

 

да в общем-то я тоже доволен. Но пока пытаюсь исправить маленькие ньюансы типа xmms  :Smile: .

----------

## viy

 *misterxx wrote:*   

>  *Я wrote:*   
> 
> konqueror: я опять склоняюсь к мысли, что это не у тебя проблема. Я часто вижу страницы, на которых некоторые знаки (вроде твоего "номер") не отображаются как следует.
> 
>  
> ...

 

Да. Таблица iso-8859-1, это Latin-1 Supplement по части буковок с фигульками, но я думаю, что эти страницы не полностью идентичны.

Я что-то не смог найти символ "номер", если есть желание, можешь порыться на unicode.org в разделе Charts.

----------

## misterxx

 *viy wrote:*   

> Latin-1 Supplement по части буковок с фигульками, но я думаю, что эти страницы не полностью идентичны.
> 
> Я что-то не смог найти символ "номер", если есть желание, можешь порыться на unicode.org в разделе Charts.

 

не тоже не вижу. Но вот что заметил на странице на unicode.org у меня не высвечиваются знаки в разделе For Members Only. Посмотрел сурс страницы, не высвечивающиеся знакие - это "&#x2022;" (<td width="14" class="lock">&#x2022;</td>).  Это должны быть чёрные круглишки для перечислений (bullet = black small circle). Как говорят страницы

http://www.htmlhelp.com/reference/html40/entities/symbols.html

http://www.recherche-redaktion.de/htmlentitiesalphab_tab.html

это юникодовский набор "General Punctuation".  Походу дела кокраз ёго у меня недостаёт. Вот еслиб знать что для этого надо заинсталировать, то думаю проблем было бы меньше. Как думаешь какой пакет ставить ?

----------

## viy

 *misterxx wrote:*   

> это юникодовский набор "General Punctuation". Походу дела кокраз ёго у меня недостаёт. Вот еслиб знать что для этого надо заинсталировать, то думаю проблем было бы меньше. Как думаешь какой пакет ставить ?

 

Ты немного неверен в понимании unicode. На unicode.org представлены коды символов и их графическое отображение в какой-то стандартной гарнитуре (не знаю, какой).

По сути --- это все один большой набор символов, фактически их может (и должен) вмещать 1! фонт. Иными словами, тебе надо поставить какой-нить один некислый фонт (у M$ есть архивчик со шрифтом Arial на 13Mb), в котором будут (нет, не все --- это перебор) многие страницы из unicode. Т.е. никакие пакеты ставить не надо, нужны шрифты.

Еще нюанс --- возможно, что у тебя это все уже есть, только система не настроена корректно (или просто по-умолчанию). Тебе надо поискать топики на форумах gentoo (используй Quick Search в верхней части странички) на тему настройки шрифтов в xfree/xorg, а также ищи про настройку xft.

Можешь искать только по русскому форуму, тут такие ссылки уже публиковались.

Для начала, сходи сюда и сюда. Помоему, у меня было еще что-то в букмарках дома...

----------

## misterxx

 *viy wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Еще нюанс --- возможно, что у тебя это все уже есть, только система не настроена корректно (или просто по-умолчанию). Тебе надо поискать топики на форумах gentoo (используй Quick Search в верхней части странички) на тему настройки шрифтов в xfree/xorg, а также ищи про настройку xft.
> 
> Можешь искать только по русскому форуму, тут такие ссылки уже публиковались.
> ...

 

поискал, почитал. К сожалениь твои ссылки англиские, а у меня англиский хромает плотно. Но нашё и на немецком кое что. Вроде теперь имею больше представления о настройках шрифтов под кде. Но наврное пока не всё допонимаю, во время этих экспериментов, что-то натворил и теперь у меня руссикие буквы в X (konqueror, kwrite и т.д.) показываются не так чётко как раньше. Да и смешно  :Smile:  и обидно  :Sad:  Но уже многое перепробывал, немогу вернуть красивенькие буквы. В конзоле всё ок. Так же пробовал менять шрифты в KDE-Controlcenter, не помогает. Мне кажется это надо делать не здесь, а раньше когда КДЕ стартуется. Не понимаю или величина шрифта не подходит. Где в КДЕ хранит инфо (приоритеты), для отображения русского Текста. Ведь латина показывается у меня хорошо. Или это всё в одном ?

Вот мои настройки:

xorg.conf:

```

...

    Load        "type1"

    Load        "freetype"

...

Section "Files"

    RgbPath   "/usr/lib/X11/rgb"

    ModulePath "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/local/"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi:unscaled"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi:unscaled"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/Speedo/"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/cyrillic/"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/corefonts/"

#    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/truetype/"   # этой папки у себя не нашёл

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/ttf-bitstream-vera/"

    FontPath "/usr/share/fonts/cronyx/100dpi/:unscaled"

    FontPath "/usr/share/fonts/cronyx/misc/:unscaled"

    FontPath "/usr/share/fonts/cronyx/75dpi/:unscaled"

    FontPath "/usr/share/fonts/freefont/"

    FontPath "/usr/share/fonts/unifont/"

    

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/ukr/"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/"

EndSection

```

xfs я не использую, на сколько я понел он мне и не нужен. С xft я не разобрался, инфы не нашёл, это не сокращение для X FreeType interface library ?

что ещё интерессно:

```
acer@root # emerge -p xft

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies  ...done!

[ebuild   R   ] x11-base/xorg-x11-6.8.1.902

```

xft что в xorg-e внутри ?

А так в общем теперь у меня куча шрифтоф  :Smile:  А толку если честно маловато. Прошу сново о помощи. Заранее спасибо !

ps: не мог бы ты свои настройки выложить, для сравнения. И какие шрифты у тебя в Controlcenter выставлены ?

----------

## viy

 *misterxx wrote:*   

> во время этих экспериментов, что-то натворил и теперь у меня руссикие буквы в X (konqueror, kwrite и т.д.) показываются не так чётко как раньше.
> 
> ...
> 
> xfs я не использую, на сколько я понел он мне и не нужен. С xft я не разобрался, инфы не нашёл, это не сокращение для X FreeType interface library?

 

1. смазанные шрифты --- это антиалиасинг, я так полагаю;

2. антиалиасинг и еще много чего, это xft (не помню точно, как полностью), который входит в состав X-сервера. Не путать с xfs (X Font Server), разные вещи;

3. KDE я не использую.

Смазанные шрифты получились (скорей всего) после плясок с /etc/fonts/local.conf (fonts.conf лучше не трогать) и /etc/X11/XftConfig (хех, уменя на работе xfree, может по другому называться в xorg).

На что стоит обратить внимание:

/etc/fonts/local.conf:

```

<fontconfig>

<!-- это стандартный комментарий, я его не трогал

  Enable sub-pixel rendering

        <match target="font">

                <edit name="rgba" mode="assign"><const>rgb</const></edit>

        </match>

-->

        ...

        <dir>/usr/share/fonts/unifont/</dir>

        ...
```

У меня просто тэги <dir>...</dir> для всех папок со шрифтами, и все.

/etc/X11/XftConfig:

```

# такие директивы для всех папочек со шрифтами

dir "/usr/share/fonts/ttf-bitstream-vera"

...

# этот блок сразу после блока со шрифтами

# alias 'fixed' for 'mono'

#

match any family == "fixed"             edit family =+ "mono";

match any family == "console"           edit family =+ "mono";

# вЫключаем АА для средних шрифтов

# (убираем смазанность)

#

match any size > 8 any size < 14        edit antialias = false;

match any pixelsize > 8 any pixelsize < 14 edit antialias = false;

# дальше все без изменений

```

После надо перегрзить Хы, как иначе --- не знаю.

----------

